# Laurie is # 1



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Look out Marj, Laurie is now number 1:first: eace: :whoo: :drum: :flypig: 

:sorry: I'm starting too many threads lately.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Woweee!

Yippee, Laurie!!!!!!:whoo: :ranger: 

Marj, why so quiet lately? hehe. 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yippee - I always wanted to be biggest Yacker around!!!!ound: NOT!!!
Oh well, I am sure that Marge will pass me at some point. I just happen to be on a lot this weekend. 

hey Debbie, do they show who has the most Threads posted???
Laurie


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Laurief said:


> hey Debbie, do they show who has the most Threads posted???
> Laurie


If you look in the members profile, it tells you how many posts, and how many threads started. *Derek is in the lead with 110 threads*.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I knew Laurie would be passing Marj fast. I just thought Marj would hit the 2000 mark first.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm just going to start leaving one word posts..I think that'll catch me up...


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congrats Laurie!! Whooooohoooooo :cheer2: 2000 post - here you come!!! Hugs


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

The race is on who's going to hit 2000 first?? Anyone want to place a bet??


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

UH OH! Looks like Queen Marj might be getting de-throned and losing her scepter!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hahhaaha!
*You guys are so funny!* Thanks for cheering me up with your witty comments during my nerve wracking Board preps!
Maryam.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OH OH !! So it's YOU breathing down my neck, eh Laurie??!










LOL ound:

I've been playing catch-up all week and not able to post as much. There's so much to read! Hubby was on vacation all this past week, too, so trying to 'behave' and not stay on the computer too much, you know. lol

See ya at the finish line, Laurie!!! MUAAAAAHHHAAAAAAAA !!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

From the competiton of dog shows, to the competition of posting ranks. The contests never end!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Wow looks like we have a contest going on and quite the show of words going on with the contestants. Oh BTW thanks Deb for the thread count......:biggrin1: I had no idea........ound: . I've only been leading that "Mentioned Category" about one month after probably being on this forum......:biggrin1: I can't wait to see how it works out. Meanwhile I will continue with my measily 1170 posts....hardly the competition but hey I try.

Derek


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys are too funny!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, Laurie!! I have no hope to pass you m'dear. sigh.............. 

LOL!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie is nearing 2,000! How exciting is that?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Derek will catch up to you ALL!! Men are just as bad(or good!) at talking as woman are.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am trying - I lose posts though cause I go to bed so early, all you guys seem to stay up so late!!! I guess if I forced myself to stay up I would hit 2000 sooner. lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lazy bum.........  

LOL hehehe


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

She's gonna get you Marj!You better hurry and post in every thread!
Marj:boink: Marj:boink:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*OMG, did you see?? Laurie's about 5 posts 'til the 2000 mark!!!!! woooooohooooooooo!! :whoo:

I could never beat it no matter how often I post now! There's no point in posting just for the sake of posting, now is there?? LOL

I will graciously bow to your awesome-ness, Oh Great Laurie, Queen of the Yakkers!!! *










*Hmmmmmmm....... unless she gets to bed early and I'm up all night...... Then MAYBE I stand a chance!!!!! Ya think?? *










LMBO !!!!!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah Laurie!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't know Marj, do you think you could stay up and get another 45 posts in before the morning?? 

Laurie, I hope you are saving that last post for something great...

I dont think you girls will ever have to worry about me catching any of you, I havent even made it to 1000 yet and still have a long way to go.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann, I doubt it very much! And I now have to get 42 posts. LOL Ain't gonna happen methinks. LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think you guys should share the crown!
Let's see now=
Marj gets Monday,Wednesday and Friday
Laurie gets=Tuesday,Thursday and Saturday
Melissa=she must always have Sunday

How's that?
We have a British Queen
a Canadian Queen 
an American Queen

:brick: :sorry::brick::sorry: :brick: :sorry::brick::sorry: :brick:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys are too funny!!! ooohhhh now only 4 more!!! Nothing can top Melissa's 1000!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie LOL

You are a hoot, woman! ound: ound: ound: 
ound: 
Yay Laurie!!!!!!!! We need to start a 2000 thread, ehh? 

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oooooooooo, that Laurie...... such a tease! LOL

You're only missing ONE post, hon, hurry up and post already!!!!! LMBO 

Julie, you're such a sweetie! Part-time queens, eh? That just might work! lol Of course that would mean actually knowing what day it is, and I can't guarantee I always know!

















*Yikes!!*​


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie is 1999!!!!!!!!!!!










Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:cheer2: :cheer2: Go Laurie, Go Laurie, Go Laurie,:cheer2: :cheer2:


----------

